# New 5th Wheel



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok the cat is out of the bag. I.....or my DW.....got a new 30FRKS this past Thursday. We didn't post anything about it because we wanted to suprise everyone at the Elkins Rally. We got the new Outback home around 2:30, loaded it up, and pulled out for Elkins WV on Friday morning..and I have never pulled a 5th wheel before. 6.5 hours later and 120 mile of back country road...through the mountains...we slept in it for the first time.

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

That thing kicks butt Gary.
Glad the Mrs. let you sleep in it with her.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations that is a great Fifth wheel...Enjoy!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer. Now you need to update your signature







.

Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Exciting








Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice upgrade Gary. Congrats. How'd the D'Max due towing that thing? I bet great.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Way to go. I'm noticing a trend here new Duramax = new fifth wheel









Now to hack off my sail panels and maybe with a slider hitch I can get one too









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Way to go. I'm noticing a trend here new Duramax = new fifth wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so John, but it would be an interesting sight.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Gary very awesome
It really looks nice and a lot of room inside
Thanks for the tour buddy

Don


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Fire44,

That's a nice 5th wheel you got there. I know for me, that once you move up to towing a 5th wheel, you can't go back to a TT. I'm curious if you got the slider hitch in your bed or is the Outback pin box long enough so that you don't need one? Thanks.

Vince


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations!

What a step up!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck with it Gary

You must have been bursting at the seams trying to keep the secret.









John


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new fiver Gary








That is a great floorplan. I love the layout of the rear kitchen!
Always wondered if that makes it a bit tail heavy though. How did the first tow go?
Enjoy!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gary,

Congrats on your new Fiver! Nice.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well to answer your questions:

Vince.....I did opt for the manual sliding hitch and it works fine. I have made a few very short turns without sliding it back and it does come alittle close but I think as long as I remember to keep a eye on it and don't bend the front of the truck/rear of the trailer up at the same time as I am making a sharp turn, I will be OK.

John......You aren't kidding...I didn't even log on Thursday night because I was afraid that I would tell someone. I was trying to get Highlander in front of me on the way to Elkins so I could pass him and just wave but it didn't work out.

WACamper....It tows great....I have never towed a 5th wheel before Thursday and then it was just 4 miles from the dealer to the house. We pulled out Friday morning and pulled it around 350 miles through the WV mountains. To be honest I was alittle concerned but it was very easy to get used to. I was much more comfortable towing the 5th wheel than I was towing the TT....big difference.

And we did find that Gillian worked on our trailer too:

1. Black/Gray tank valves.....switched
2. Bathroom fan wired backwards
3. A new one...............the kitchen sink faucet was plumbed backwards...to get hot you have to turn on the cold knob....took us a few minutes to figure that one out.

It is a very comfortable and roomy trailer to spend time in....and with the rain we had it was nice to sit back and relax in it.

Gary


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations Fire44!!!!!!
We will also be getting our first fifth wheel this week! I can feel your excitement! Have fun!

Kim&Allen


----------

